# She was lonely.........



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

..and in love. Oh and greedy.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...0191.html?utm_hp_ref=weird-news&ir=Weird News


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, it really does take all kinds, i guess.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sorry - can I just interject here with an EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks a little mummified herself, so perhaps she just wanted a soul mate


----------

